# New Michigan beer



## Mich_Man (Nov 3, 2013)

Been lurking around this forum for a while, figured I should finally post. Added some bottles in the last week from local antique shops.   Got 2 Malt Marrow bottles, the second bottle (not pictured) has the label placed upside down.

 John Zynda & Sons Bottling Works Detroit MICH

 Hodde Dew, was told this was a 40's pop (soda) from Detroit.

 Tivoli Brewing Co. Detroit Michigan Bomheim Style beer

 

 PH Kling BRG CO Detroit MICHThe Duffy Malt Whiskey Company Rochester NY


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice collection.  I really like the label of the Tivoli Brewery and the upside down label.  Well photographed indeed. Scott


----------



## epackage (Nov 3, 2013)

I love the labeled stuff, wish more people showed of their labeled stuff....


----------



## botlguy (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, one of my favorite places. We're glad you decided to get your feet wet in the posting pool. Those are nice additions, always nice to see colorful labels. I agree that your picture skills are quite good. Please come back again, soon, with more goodies.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice to see another Michigan guy around. Im a Michigan beer collector myself.Where are you from?I attached a photo of a few of mine for you.[attachment=securedownload (2).jpg]


----------



## Mich_Man (Nov 4, 2013)

mtfdfire22 said:
			
		

> Very nice to see another Michigan guy around. Im a Michigan beer collector myself.Where are you from?I attached a photo of a few of mine for you.


    Those are some great looking bottles! I like the cabinet you have too. My wife is big on Ball jars (triple L or older) and her collection makes mine look like child's play. Currently trying to convince her that we need to get a couple of nice cabinets to display everything together.  I'm in Metamora just south of Lapeer. _Edit: Duplicate photo removed._


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Nov 4, 2013)

very cool. I work in Frankenmuth and live in Munger (close to Bay City). If you are going to the Detroit show I will be set up there. A few of my Michigan bottles will be for sale. Just look for the guy in the picture if you go. Thats me.[attachment=1454677_1020072048..406_253654366_n.jpg]


----------



## Mich_Man (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm in the woods every weekend from Oct to the end of Nov so I'll miss that show.  Any show in the Flint area?


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Nov 4, 2013)

The Flint show is in February or March I believe. I will be set up at that one as well.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 5, 2013)

Hooray for Michigan. I live just north of Detroit(Clinton twp). I don't collect beers, but very nice bottles. I do have one. A embossed Stroh. Not sure of the date. 30s 40s maybee. My dad worked there for over 35 yrs. I think I will make it to the Detroit show, which is actually in Royal Oak. This sat nov 10th.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 6, 2013)

Make that show the 9th not the 10th.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 9, 2013)

I like that Tivoli bottle & it's in better shape then mine. LEON.


----------

